# Another New Guy



## goodwrench_mc (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi to everyone -
Just wanted to introduce myself, I am a 46-year-old father/husband. I have started training for the first time in American Kenpo. Six years ago, when my 8-year-old son started in the junior level classes, I promised him if he ever became an instructor I would join. I am NOT sorry I made that promise.
Now at 14 he is doing his prep training as an advanced green rank(adult). He has finished this schools instructor course and officially became an assistant Jr. instructor. 
So I signed up  and after watching, guiding and coaching him for six years it seems that I already know first part of learning how and what to do, I just need to make my overweight body do the work.
I must say that the training is addictive, I dont want to stop, even as I get so sore and tired, but Im not sure I can withstand my sons schedule of 2 hours, 3 to 4 nights a week.

I would be interested in any comments or pointers for a person of my age just starting out.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome, Mr. Goodwrench!     I hope you enjoy your experience here.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello Mr. Goodwrench,  well I started at 47 but it was two days a week at first and I thought I was in good condition.  Try to lose the weight, cut calories, carbs or whatever but lose it slowly and surely, as it is bad for your joints.  Build up your time slowly too so you give you body a chance to get used to the regimen.  Being sore and going just leads to more sore and breakdown of muscle.  I enjoyed TKD immensely with my kids, I wish you the same. And welcome to the board! TW


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!

Congrats on beginning your MA journey!  

As with anything new that is started, its key to remember to go slow at first.  I always told new students to make sure they go at their pace, and not to try to compete with the person next to them, who possibly has been there longer.  I'm not saying not to set goals to get better, but just keep the goals realistic to what you can handle at this time.

Again, welcome, and feel free to ask any other questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 17, 2005)

-Welcome GoodWrench! I felt old just starting over at 24, so I can only imagine how my elders do it. But its a decision you'll never regret. Enjoy!!!

A---)


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 17, 2005)

goodwrench_mc said:
			
		

> Hi to everyone -
> Just wanted to introduce myself, I am a 46-year-old father/husband. I have started training for the first time in American Kenpo......I must say that the training is addictive, I dont want to stop, even as I get so sore and tired, but Im not sure I can withstand my sons schedule of 2 hours, 3 to 4 nights a week.


Hi! Like you I've started training for the first time. I'm 40, very overweight and grossly unfit. I'm still feeling the muscle aches from my first class, but like you also feel addicted! I have been informed to pace myself and not try to compete with the others during class especially the stretching warm-up. The recommendation was to go twice a week to begin with.


----------



## still learning (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello, Mr Goodwench, It really doesn't matter when you start, the main thing is you did and enjoy the training. I started when I was 42 years old and now at 52 years and still enjoy the training.  Best of luck and it will be the looking back that will make the training more successful....Aloha


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Goodwrench! Welcome to the boards. It's never to late to start martial arts. Best of luck to you.

-Vadim


----------

